# My New Frame Overo Mare



## alphahorses (Aug 20, 2006)

I've always wanted a black frame overo horse, but could never find one with the whole package - color, conformation, movement, and disposition. Now that I'm raising shetlands & AMHR/ASPC ponies, add to that list a mare whose foals would be foundation eligible and that was small enough to produce AMHR foals....... oh... and that fit my budget!!!!




:

I feel very fortunate to have found a mare that fits all of these criteria - and has already produced a beautiful colorful foal that is in line to mature under 38". My sincere thanks to Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm for parting with this beautiful mare!






She is in foal to a 100% AMHA/AMHR/ASPC Arenosa stallion for 2007. His get and grand-get have many National Championships to his credit. I can't wait for this foal!


----------



## EquineLover (Aug 20, 2006)

She is beautiful!I love her color,and her movement,and I love how proud and happy she looks!



:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my, i must have missed that one on Getitia's sales list :new_shocked:

When i saw the pic i thought it was Splish Splash lol.

Beautiful!


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 20, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Oh my, i must have missed that one on Getitia's sales list :new_shocked:


She was there for a few weeks actually ... yup.. they go fast!

:bgrin


----------



## Frankie (Aug 20, 2006)

Huge congrats!!!!!!!

She is gorgeous!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 21, 2006)

congratulations!! i wanted her so bad but hubby said buying is over for the year



cant wait to see your foal next year


----------



## Miniv (Aug 21, 2006)

She is gorgeous! What stallion is she bred to?

MA


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Beautiful mare looking forward to seeing her foal next year.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Aug 21, 2006)

OH OH OH!!

CONGRATS!! I was wondering who would get her! I was looking at that mare too



: Shes a beauty.

--Kris


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 21, 2006)

Miniv said:


> She is gorgeous! What stallion is she bred to?
> 
> MA


She is bred to ... or I should say I HOPE she is bred to - she is not confirmed in foal - Kewpie's Paposa of Arenosa. I've come to really love what he produces and it seems like every year you see some of his get or grand-get take National Championships. :aktion033:

You know, I feel bad now! If I'd known so many people had wanted her, I would not have posted!



:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 22, 2006)

ronalee now dont be silly!!! if i had bought her id be screaming from the rooftops lol. im so happy for you and didnt mean to take any joy out of your purchase. i feel very lucky that i got to buy flirt from getitia in foal to King Lee so I am very happy!! but you know us horsewomen we always want one more LOL

Enjoy your beautiful mare



:


----------



## chandab (Aug 22, 2006)

alphahorses said:


> You know, I feel bad now! If I'd known so many people had wanted her, I would not have posted!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Don't feel bad... It's just means you picked a really good one to bring home. You should be proud to add her to your herd. Congratulations on your new mare, she's beautiful.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 29, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL MARE!!



: and bred to Papo on top of it. :lol: What a foal that will be. Big Congratulations.



:


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 30, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Oh you LUCKY LUCKY woman!!!!!!![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 31, 2006)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Oh you LUCKY LUCKY woman!!!!!!![/SIZE]
> 
> Lyn


Thank you all!

She is a very sweet mare. After she has her 2007 foal (already can't wait!), she'll be bred my stallion - the sire of Kay's new colt, Jet. Should be a good combination!


----------



## Devon (Aug 31, 2006)

: OOOOOH! She is Darn Pretty



:


----------



## nannette (Sep 2, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> Oh my, i must have missed that one on Getitia's sales list :new_shocked:
> 
> When i saw the pic i thought it was Splish Splash lol.
> 
> Beautiful!



Do you mean Lucky Four Splish Splash?? We bought her from Denny in April!! She is confirmed in foal to Chip and we are too excited!!


----------



## ponyarab (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations on your new frame Overo mare Ronaele as she is very pretty. If your ever in the market for another one I have a really nice Overo mare that I am selling she is below and if you or anyone is interested you can see her on my web page at www.wsponyfarm.com.

Kim


----------



## Tony The Pony (Sep 13, 2006)

pretty. very nice mare you have there.


----------

